# BJJ Gracie BB question - Numbers



## ArmorOfGod (Nov 10, 2006)

I have always wondered, how many black belts has the Gracie academy run by Rorion Gracie produced?

I am just curious about sheer numbers.

Also, how many has Royce's and Rickson's schools made?  I know that the other side of the Gracie family (Carlos, Renzo, and the countless others) have made many, but I was wondering how the two sides of the family compare in terms of numbers of promotions.

AoG


----------



## Shogun (Nov 10, 2006)

Not sure on exact numbers, but I know Rickson has only produced a few. 20 at best. possibly far less. rorion's line has probably produced quite a few, maybe 100 or maybe even more. they have like over 500 students at torrance plus countless others who occasionally train. royce...I am gonna say not many. his curriculum requires a little more on the self defense aspect of GJJ.  you have to teach the entire self defense curriculum for your black belt test.


----------



## Ybot (Nov 11, 2006)

I don't know of a single Blackbelt Rorion produced outside of his own sons.  Doesn't mean that there are none, but I haven't heard of any.  There are former Rorion Gracie Students who have gone on to earn black belts since leaving the academy.

Royce has a few I think, and Rickson has a few too.

There use to be the database on bjj.org, but it's run by OnTheMat.com now, and it's being rebuilt from scratch, so it's not as intensive yet.  Here's the numbers they do have listed so far for those Gracies.

Rorion: 0 blackbelst listed
Rickson: 4 blackbelts listed
Royce: 2 listed

There are probably more, but I don't know.


----------



## Gentle Fist (Nov 11, 2006)

After looking at Royce's website I can only find 5 that are listed in his school's section.

3 are in Florida.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Nov 11, 2006)

Ybot said:


> I don't know of a single Blackbelt Rorion produced outside of his own sons.
> Rorion: 0 blackbelst listed
> Rickson: 4 blackbelts listed
> Royce: 2 listed
> ...


 
This is what I have gathered over the years, but wanted to know if anyone had heard differently.

AoG


----------

